
27 Notepad++ Plugins, and Which You Really Need - hanszeir
http://opensourceware.org/software/27-notepad-plugins-and-which-you-really-need/
======
atambo
Or you could use <http://www.sublimetext.com/2>

~~~
RuadhanMc
How does Sumblime Text stack up against Notepad++? Does it have the
functionality of these 27 plug-ins built-in?

~~~
nickythegreek
for one, its not free.

------
jtth
I don't need 27 plugins for anything.

